# Equestrian Workout Routine?



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

Hi all,

As someone who is getting back into riding after maternity leave, I am looking to build up my strength so I don't get mounted and immediately fall back off haha! I was wondering if anyone had a good equestrian workout routine they'd like to share! Here's what I currently have. Feedback appreciated:


10-minute warmup jog
Single-leg deadlifts
Lunges with weights
Arm raises with weights
Squats with weights
Wall-sit against an exercise ball
Sit on exercise ball in riding position with feet off the ground and balance
Heel lifts/calf raises
Crunches
Side plank
Flat plank
Russian Twist
Arm & leg extensions
Stretching routine (arms, legs, obliques, downward dog, upward dog, back arches, 6 variants to the child's pose, butterfly)


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi @Myrrhydian! First of all, I am not a doctor or physical therapist…just an OR Nurse, so my feedback is purely friendly, not professional.💃🏻

I really like your routine!! In fact, I hope it’s ok that I saved it to incorporate in my rotation. My background for working out is CrossFit, swimming and Peloton bike. I love how your routine hits all the major muscle groups - arms, legs and abs. It’s also great that you’ve included balance and a bit of cardio training into the mix.

My only suggestion would be to do that routine on some days and then others (say a long walk/run one day and then a swim or yoga) on the other days. The reason being is to ward off boredom. You’ll stick with it longer if you’re not bored and mix things up. We are all playing the long game after-all, eh? 😊

Here’s my very generalized routine:

30 min Peloton bike MWF
20-30 min CrossFit weight routine TuTh
45 min walk and later 20 min swim SatSun

As far as my “rest days” those are incorporated by life - on call at the hospital and unable to get a workout in, travel, event after work, or whatever else comes up. The alternating types of exercises generally allow my muscles the repair time needed. Again, this is just what I do.

Take care and good luck!


----------



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

Yellsback said:


> Hi @Myrrhydian! First of all, I am not a doctor or physical therapist…just an OR Nurse, so my feedback is purely friendly, not professional.💃🏻
> 
> I really like your routine!! In fact, I hope it’s ok that I saved it to incorporate in my rotation. My background for working out is CrossFit, swimming and Peloton bike. I love how your routine hits all the major muscle groups - arms, legs and abs. It’s also great that you’ve included balance and a bit of cardio training into the mix.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the feedback! Yes, so the plan is to do this every other day, and on the off-days do something simple like a nice run and a long stretching routine. I wish I had a pool or bike for those days!


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

That’s awesome! We live in Las Vegas, so unfortunately several months out of the year there’s no way to workout outside. 🥵 I wish there was, as I actually prefer running/jogging.

My husband and I purchased the Peloton bike in order to be able to do something year-round, and it was a huge blessing during the wretched pandemic! The CrossFit stuff I do is all through a free app, as I can’t justify a gym membership when we spent so much on the Peloton.

Thanks for reminding me about incorporating a stretching routine…I neglect to do that, and need to remedy pronto!

Congratulations on the new baby! Sorry I should have said that first!!😬😆


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

PS - This might sound silly, but I’ve found a lot of cool home workout routines through Pinterest. I’m truly NOT big on social media, but have found some nice ones there. I just take a picture or write them down on paper.


----------



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

Yellsback said:


> That’s awesome! We live in Las Vegas, so unfortunately several months out of the year there’s no way to workout outside. 🥵 I wish there was, as I actually prefer running/jogging.
> 
> My husband and I purchased the Peloton bike in order to be able to do something year-round, and it was a huge blessing during the wretched pandemic! The CrossFit stuff I do is all through a free app, as I can’t justify a gym membership when we spent so much on the Peloton.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the congrats! Yes it’s nice to be able to workout outside! Luckily for the hotter months our apartment has a gym


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I do a workout similar! But sometimes mine is all over the place. I try my best to workout everyday, but some days it doesn’t go to plan, lol! my brothers a personal trainer so I should know something but I don’t 😂

But It looks good to me, I’m actually going to try this if you don’t mind..


----------



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

baysfordays said:


> I do a workout similar! But sometimes mine is all over the place. I try my best to workout everyday, but some days it doesn’t go to plan, lol! my brothers a personal trainer so I should know something but I don’t 😂
> 
> But It looks good to me, I’m actually going to try this if you don’t mind..


Haha I wish I had a PT family member! My riding trainer actually does PT, but it’s either that or lessons and I choose lessons😅


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Myrrhydian said:


> Haha I wish I had a PT family member! My riding trainer actually does PT, but it’s either that or lessons and I choose lessons😅


If I was you I’d choose lessons too!🤣


----------

